# knicks draft plan



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

chris kaman should be picked at 9. he has developed post moves, good athleticism, and good size. come on if brad miller can put up 14/7 it seems reasonable that kaman could do atleast that and probably more. a seven footer who has some bulk and good offensive potential with athleticism could be a 20/10 center in the east. with their last pick in the 2nd round the knicks should grab jason keep (this is assuming the knicks pick up the 44th pick from houston). this 6'10'' 280 banger is rough and tough and while doesn't really have any offensive skills can bang on the opposing big man for 15 min a game while kaman rests. 

then with the 30th and 38th picks the knicks should concentrate on high ceiling athletes lat the 3 and 4 like ndubi ebi, victor kryupa or polished college player such as brian cook and dante jones. 

i would be satisfied with a draft that netted kaman, a big, talented quality sf prospect, a banger like keep, and either a big project or a player that could have an immediate impact.
then with a possible spree/ward/knight trade and proper use of the midlevel exception this team has both an immediate and long term future.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd like to see James Lang get picked up in the second as well, if he's still available, that way if Kaman goes bust, we still have a hope. Otherwise, I completely agree.:yes:


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

maybe i am just too high on kaman but a 7 footer with his repetoire of post moves and the fact that he is over 250 and an athlete makes me believe that he won't really be a bust. maybe this comparison isn't accurate but could he be a more athletic vlade divacs. 

i don't see why kaman, especially in the east can't be an 18-22 ppg and 7-10 rpg.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't think Kaman will bust either. I am really hoping he will fall to us at the 9th. I was just saying that we need to take on as many potentially good big men as possible, and if even one of them can stick, then we win.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Kaman is the definate pick- I wouldnt mind seeing the Knicks pick up a PG in the second round such as Pacellis Morlende


----------



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

Only one problem he has looked absolutely terrible in workouts teams say he needs to add bulk(he is easily pushed off the block) and quickness to better defend in the post. I don't see this guy have any sort of contribution for the 1st 2-4 years. New Yorker will be crying bloody murder by the all-star break he is not the real article.


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

The knicks should take take kaman or lampe at 9 which ever is still avaibe and then take jerome beasly with the 30 and the best play avaible at 39


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

I say Take the Best Big Man Available at #9

Lampe Isn't a Center

Kaman Will be gone by the #9

So Look at Sweetney or Sofo, They have to take the best Big Man Prospect unless they Trade the Pick .

Would You Guys Rather Have a future star PF/C in Sofo or just take a guy who's 7'0" 255 because he's a legit center.(This is just an example)

The Center Role Can Be Filled Via trades or Second Round, But We Should draft big Though.


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

I if sofo is only 6'9 6'8 I dont want him we have enough of them guys I would rather take lampe over him #1 lampe is taller 2 lampe can play sf and pf and sf is another postion we need to adress we need to get bigger there and with lampe at sf we can trade spree we can take lampe at 9 and then use our next 2 picks 30 and 39 on centers unless sofo is a legit 6'10 6'11 I dont really want him.


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

I if sofo is only 6'9 6'8 I dont want him we have enough of them guys I would rather take lampe over him #1 lampe is taller 2 lampe can play sf and pf and sf is another postion we need to adress we need to get bigger there and with lampe at sf we can trade spree we can take lampe at 9 and then use our next 2 picks 30 and 39 on centers unless sofo is a legit 6'10 6'11 I dont really want him. We could also package #30 and 39 for a late first rounder and grap perkins or baldine.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

Sofo is 6-9 with Shoes, & he's 17 he could grow another inch or so.

You don't measure a persons Height by the top of their Head, You do so by the Length Of Their Arms. If He Has The Wing Span Of A 7 footer then whats the difference?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joluis</b>!
> If He Has The Wing Span Of A 7 footer then whats the difference?


Strength, balance, vision, position...


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Lampe might not be a center, but his offensive skills inside and out will be very valuable. To tell the truth, if I had to choose between Lampe and Kaman. I would take Lampe. Also Lampe is still young and growing. He can fill out and still play C. Maybe not your concentional C, but a good one anyone...


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

I think with the second round pick the knicks should take troy bell. Of course theyre number one priority is a big man with an aging pg rotation aquiring him could be a good move. Theyve always been saying how effecticve the pick n roll with kurt thomas is but they dont have a pg to turn the corner. Well Bell is far more athletic than any pg on the knicks right now. I personally dont have much faith in frank williams ability or potential. But bell is a proven star in college and in 2 or 3 years i think he could learn a lot from eisly and ward and become a great pg in this league.


----------

